# How do you handle the pressure?



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Yoga breaths!!! In and out


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

When I start getting nervous, I sing, dance, and talk to my horse. :lol: I braid her mane and tail, brush her, walk her around... I talk to just about everyone, too. Once its just about to be my turn to go in, I visualize exactly what I want to happen. I try and remember every single detail I can about my horse and how she is. Then, I just let it happen. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KGolden (Feb 7, 2012)

I walk my horse to a quiet spot and let her eat or we just sit . If I have down time I just hop on her bareback and walk around or lay on her back . So relaxing . And right before I go in I rub the two little spots on her ears for luck . I call them her second set of eyes . When she's relaxed, I'm relaxed . Nothing relaxs you more than hearing your horse sigh even when you're about to cry from pressure . 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you nervous or stressed? Nervous I can understand but stressed sounds like you have way to much pressure to perform either from outside people or just yourself. Maybe you should figure out why you are feeling so much pressure. Is it pressure to win?


----------



## Equitation4life (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not nervous, just wanted to know how other people deal with the pressure


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Equitation4life said:


> I'm not nervous, just wanted to know how other people deal with the pressure


I guess I feel bad that you feel pressure. Maybe you can show in some fun classes where you don't feel pressure and that might make you feel better.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Well after my first class, of which I always tank- Not my horses fault but mine- I have a bit of a breakdown then by my next class Im all hissied fitted out- And have fun the rest of the day/event lol

I also quit counting people in my potential classes lol I've made it a point to be first or second in the ring so I dont count all the people who are going to "beat" me.


----------



## Equitation4life (Mar 10, 2012)

Again, im just simply wondering what people do. I have been showing for a LONG time and i have my ways. Simply, i'm just making conversation with people. Its really neat to see what all of you guys do, Because pressure is a real thing. KissTheRing I used to do that all the time! until i remembered why i ride in the first place  There is no better feeling then getting to show your talent with your best friend


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i listen to music and brush my horse. or if my friends arent competing at the time we just hang out and talk. anything thatll get your mind off of the class


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just focus on doing my best and helping my horse do her best. if she does well i dont care if we get first or last, im just happy =] i love horse showing !


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my last show was at a HUGE stable with tons and tons of people, and my horses 4th time at a show and i acked like it wasnt a show and just practicing patterns. we went outside and rode in the outside arena. i had my QH there so i would mess with him and sit while i waited groomed them and messed with them.


----------

